# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  طبيبة تحرق وجه الفنانة السورية نسرين طافش !

## الحصن نيوز

تعرضت الفنانة السورية"الفلسطينية الاصل" نسرين طافش لحروق في وجهها بعد أن خضعت لجلسة تقشير للوجه، استخدمت فيه الطبيبة مواد كيماوية سبب حروقاً بالغة الاثر في وجهها، مما أرغمها على الالتزام في منزلها.

وقالت طافش في حديث صحفي:"أن الحروق قد تسبب ندباً في وجهها لفترة طويلة، وقد تخضع لعملية تجميل لاحقا". 

من جهة اخرى، أكدت الفنانة بعد أن كثرت الشائعات حول إعتزالها لفن التمثيل بعد زواجها من رجل أعمال إماراتي، أنها لن تعتزل الفن، بل ستطلق شركة إنتاج خاصة بها، ستعلن عن اسمها قريباً، وأنها الآن في المرحلة التحضيرية لإفتتاح هذه الشركة إضافة إلى عودتها للشاشة الصغيرة بدور مزدوج ضمن مسلسل (دروب) للمخرج الشاب أحمد إبراهيم. 

وقالت أن مقر الشركة الرئيسي سيكون في مدينة دبي الإعلامية، وأضافت: الإنتاج سيكون برامجياً بالدرجة الأولى من حيث الكم، وربما عملاً درامياً أو اثنين في السنة، وكذلك تخطط لفيلم سينمائي طويل في العام المقبل.

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

